# 4x4 edge pairing "stadler method"



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Sep 3, 2008)

hi to all,
i still miss two algs for pairing up the last edges of a 4x4 in the inner two slices.
Please help me to find this two missing algs! so my optimised roux-based solution on the 4x4 would be finished.
have a look on it:
www.speedcubing.ch (then follow the link "Stadler Methode 4x4"; the missing algs you find at the bottom of the page in the grey area)

So including the new algs i solve the 4x4 under 1:30 
I think 1:10 is possible.....

thx thomas


----------



## deco122392 (Sep 4, 2008)

wait does that mean you have them already? or should we supplie them? cuz a simple k4 para (cant spell sorry) dy alg would work' but idk if it would be optimized. i think itssss : r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. and try it out see if its good..............yes! it is ok pm me with what you think' k'?


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Sep 4, 2008)

deco122392 said:


> wait does that mean you have them already? or should we supplie them? cuz a simple k4 para (cant spell sorry) dy alg would work' but idk if it would be optimized. i think itssss : r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. and try it out see if its good..............yes! it is ok pm me with what you think' k'?



hi, thanks for your alg, but for pairing up two remaining edge pairs i have a shorter solution:
r U2 l D2 l' U2 l D2 l'2

or

r l D2 l' U2 l D2 l' U2 r'

this algs are listed in step 7. they are a variation of my standard alg (l D2 l' U2)*2

But i'm looking for algs to solve the last 4 remaining edge-pairs in the middle slices. you will find them at the end of the page (grey squares, Picture B4 and C3).
For my solution you can ignore the edge-pair orientation of the upper edge-pairs and the edge-pairs at DF and DB.

Thx for searching...

thomas


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/c_w_tsai/solver4/eight.html


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Sep 4, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> http://www.geocities.com/c_w_tsai/solver4/eight.html



interesting idea.. i love the idea of thistlethwaite.
But could you explain me the exactly algorithm for my two remaining positions? B4 and C4
without destroying the centers of the middle layer??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, you could brute-force them with a commutator to solve 2 of the 4 pieces, followed by setup moves and a standard OLL-parity algorithm for the remaining pair. I could come up with those if you want, but I assume that's not what you want, right? It would be something ridiculous like 25 moves (counting slice moves as single moves), so I doubt it's very practical.

Per is probably the best person to come up with good algorithms for these, if anyone is going to. Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## deco122392 (Sep 5, 2008)

haha this turned out to be very usefull for everyone' guess thats what forums are for  and ok thanks for the new algs i had completely forgotten the inerslice 3gcycles. so again thanks.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, that is a solver where you have to enter a scramble. I suppose you can set up the case not optimally and enter that into the solver and see if you get a better alg.


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Sep 5, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Well, that is a solver where you have to enter a scramble. I suppose you can set up the case not optimally and enter that into the solver and see if you get a better alg.




Ah, now i see. I will try it but i think its a hard work, cause edge orientation and last 6 edge-pairs permutation doesn't matter..


----------

